# 12 Common Drought Tolerant Vegetables



## Carrie_Lovett (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, 

I live in dry and hot western Oklahoma. My soil is also a heavy clay. I am looking to gain knowledge on building a plot of my land up, soil wise, and inproving its overall health. Water conservation is very much a concern in this area today. 

Looking to learn,
Carrie


----------

